# Sanding your spool(s)



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Noticed the spools on my spinning reels were starting to get a little nicked up from a few years of use (also noticed some green gunk begging to form from all the braid I use) so I experimented a bit and sanded them down. The differance in casting/line winding is absolutely incredible, I can fast at least 1/4 farther then before, if not more. This is due to the fact a sanded spool (or a brand new spool) has much less surface friction then one that has been used for a bit.

What you will need: 1500/2000/2500 grit sandpaper - available at most Auto parts stores. (DO NOT USE ANYTHING BELOW 1000, it will make things worse)

You will also need to *wet sand* the spool, don't sand it dry!


First take off any/all line, then get some running water and some sandpaper (I would start with 2500) and _lightly_ sand the lip/edge, basically anywhere line would touch as it's being cast off the spool.(be carefull not to get water inside of the clutch pack). If you still see kicks/cuts you can try using a rougher-grit (1500/2000) but be careful, some reels are made of really soft alloys and you may do more harm then good. You can also experiment with letting the sandpaper dry out a little (wet, but not soaking) and sanding, again, be careful.

And thats it!, If done right this can increase your casting distance incredibly!


----------

